# Honeybells, anyone?



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2012)

does anyone have a good source they can recommend to purchase honeybell oranges?

i want to buy my parents a gift for their 64th wedding anniversary, and i thought a honeybell gift basket would be nice. also, i'd like some for my family to enjoy.

if you've never had them, they're the sweetest oranges you'll ever have in your life. the meyer lemon or key lime of the orange family.  unfortunately, they're only available through late january.

honeybells, anyone?


----------



## jusnikki (Jan 6, 2012)

Oranges are my favorite fruit but I've not heard of honeybell. I don't think..... Yet, something else I'll have to add to my list...


----------



## GLC (Jan 6, 2012)

Harry & David
Valentines Day | Shop by Occasion | Cushmans

Not oranges.

http://www.honeybell.com/gifts/store/view__10255_10008_what-devil.html


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2012)

yeah, technically they're not oranges. they're a cross between tangerines and grapefruit, but they look like oranges and taste like a very sweet one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2012)

Everybody Loves Raymond - Fruit of the Month Club - YouTube


Your post reminds me of this Utube video.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 6, 2012)

Tom, I can get them locally.  

They are only available for a few weeks in January - the season is very short.  PM me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2012)

oh man, you're so lucky,ss.

my floridian cousins brag about being able to walk into their backyards to pick fresh oranges and grapefruits from their own trees. i remember doing just that at my (adopted) grandparents house on anna maria island. outside of that, honeybells are the best oranges i've ever had outside of florida.i


----------



## Silversage (Jan 6, 2012)

AMI???  That's right here - we're neighbors!  My favorite restaurant is on the island - Beach Bistro.

If you ever get down here, let me know.  I'll give you a list of the best places to eat.


----------



## Claire (Jan 6, 2012)

Honeybells are my favorites, and I can get them here maybe once a year.  They're seasonal.  The minute you think you can get something year 'round, guess what?  Not gonna work.


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

My son does some contractor work for a man he has known for years. He winters in FL and while down there sends two boxes to my son. I get lucky and get a couple. Juice runs down my arms.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 7, 2012)

honeybells are an indescribably sweet and juicy citrus fruit.  some seasons i miss them altogether because of a way too brief season.  i take my chances buying honeybells at our local grocery stores.  it they are too seedy or not sweet or juicy enough, i haven't lost much.  when they are wonderful, i can immediately buy up a whole bunch to take home.  what i won't do is take a chance on cushman's, harry and david or qvc with a 40-60 dollar purchase that can so easily go wrong....


----------



## Addie (Jan 7, 2012)

vitauta said:


> honeybells are an indescribably sweet and juicy citrus fruit. some seasons i miss them altogether because of a way too brief season. i take my chances buying honeybells at our local grocery stores. it they are too seedy or not sweet or juicy enough, i haven't lost much. when they are wonderful, i can immediately buy up a whole bunch to take home. what i won't do is take a chance on cushman's, harry and david or qvc with a 40-60 dollar purchase that can so easily go wrong....


 
My son informed me today that he will be getting his right from the grower this coming week. I can hardly wait. It's like being in heaven when one of those touch your palate.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> My son informed me today that he will be getting his right from the grower this coming week. I can hardly wait. It's like being in heaven when one of those touch your palate.



you lucky, lucky girl!!  a honeybell connection like that is priceless!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 7, 2012)

Trader Joe's had Honeybells (the Minneola variety) in their store today for 69 cents each.  They are extremely juicy and sweet!  While not taken right from the tree, I wouldn't refuse one!

Kathleen


----------



## buckytom (Jan 13, 2017)

This year's Honeybells are in!!!

My chin and forearms are dripping with juice.

I bought 3 trays last year from Harry and David, but they were horrible. Mealy and dry. A complete waste of about $65.

I saw an ad from Harry and David on Fakebook a few weeks ago and commented about my displeasure. To my surprise, they offered to send me 2 trays this year for free (or something else of approximate $50 value).


Well, this year has restored my faith in those delicious fruits, and I'll be a customer of Harry and David again.

Anyone else enjoying these sweet little jewels this year?


----------



## blissful (Jan 13, 2017)

About 5 or 6 years ago, I ordered them from Honeybells: Honeybell Oranges For Sale Online
The top oranges were damaged by freezing and I let the company know, sent them a picture and they sent me another box to replace to bad oranges. They were delicious. It was a present for my then boyfriend now DH.


----------

